# Quiver



## awf170 (Aug 21, 2005)

What skis/snowboards you got? Always interesting to see what people ski on.  Pics would be cool too(even though i cant get one because my skis are wrapped up in a bag).  Also add what you are getting for next season.
Heres what i got-
Line twelve sixties- 164
Junior enemies- 146(ohh ya, only use them though if i go up to the sledding hill near my house)
Pocket Rockets- 165

I did have 4 stars(161) but only used them like 3 times and hated them so now my mom uses them


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 21, 2005)

*Tele*
176 Karhu Kodiaks with Karhu 7tm binders
176 Scotty Bob Bobtail with Karhu 7tm binders
177 Alpina SRX with Rottefella Chili binders (rock skis)
Boots - Crispi CRPs

*Alpine*
177 Salomon 1080s with salomon binder
Boots - Lange L10s

I several old straight skis, but they are mainly just collecting dust.  Saving them for a bar or Adirondack chair.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 21, 2005)

Head IM 75's (170 cm)
Atomic Super Cross Shorty Skis (110 cm)
K2 Fours (183 cm)
Dalbello Avanti V10's.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 24, 2005)

*....*

boot:
Scarpa Denali TTs!!!(just grabbed them from MammothGear ..at a great price!)  *Was looking for Crispi's XR (teleboot) in #25.0, but they're sold out all over the whole d**n planet!:lol: 

ski(s):
05' Elan M666s(168) ...I'm looking at Naxos, a little lower than Freerides
...might be hunting down a more aggressive NE_falline ski like 05/06 5Star..


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 24, 2005)

Just got Head iM-75 Monsters (163) with the Railflex bindings.
Also have a pair of Dynastar Skicross 7's that are now rock skis.
Boots are Salomon X-Wave 8's


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: ....*



			
				bigbog said:
			
		

> *skis/bindings:
> _______________________*
> 05' Elan M666s(168)
> 06' Diamir Fritschi Freerides (AT binders..*arriving Friday)


nice setup.  i loved the m666's when i tried them last year, great ski.  was my second pick right behind the 8000s which suited my style better.  i was not aware the 06 freerides were on the market yet.  probably not much difference from the 05 i would imagine.  i just pulled the trigger on a second pair of 05 freerides from backcountry.  i couldn't resist for the sale price, the price on the 06's are supposed to be a lot higher than the 05 models due to the crappy US dollar.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: ....*



			
				riverc0il said:
			
		

> nice setup.  i loved the m666's when i tried them last year, great ski.  was my second pick right behind the 8000s which suited my style better.  i was not aware the 06 freerides were on the market yet.  probably not much difference from the 05 i would imagine.  i just pulled the trigger on a second pair of 05 freerides from backcountry.  i couldn't resist for the sale price, the price on the 06's are supposed to be a lot higher than the 05 models due to the crappy US dollar.



wow this is one a few times in my life i wish i had big goofy feet like you.  Im debating getting the small ones still, i have a 296mm boot and the limit is 305mm(even though it says 300mm, some one on T4t uses 305mm and it is fine)  And im 16 so i wanna get them but im scared if my feet grow, input?  It is such an awsome deal.  Ya i no i was goin to try teleing before i picked up AT stuff but that is one awsome deal

edit: the smalls are gone


----------



## bigbog (Aug 24, 2005)

*...*

*coil*....yes, it's the setup that'll rate highest on the _fun__graph.  Yes, the 06' binders are out.  ..I decided to take a little hit and buy new.  
The boot prognosis looks good here too!, but to be honest...the new snowblower purchase is the _freeing_ element for early AM Westward launches to Kingfield *or Bethel* this Winter :lol: !!!


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 24, 2005)

bigbog, you looking at an AT or alpine boot?  just got a pair o'g-ride's recently.  the baking ceremony will be happening soon.  just waiting for it to get a little colder out before i get all excited and toss em' in the oven.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 24, 2005)

*...*

rivercoil,
The one alpine boot tried fit me really well...and the others will...probably even more...unheard of!..in previous years.;-)  I am and will be trying on a few AT boots (Denali TT and Adrenalin(again!)).  The Adrenalin's tight fit over the top of the forefoot, namely from the big toe's joint to the top of the instep("peak" in my case)...didn't allow me to get all the way into the toebox...with an uncooked G-Fit in it.
I don't think that would be that difficult to heat and expand...??  The weight of AT boots is so nice eh'?
.....difficult to dismiss.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 26, 2005)

ohhh yes heres the new addition to the quiver, for those nice icy days at cannon







http://fat-ypus.com/home/home.php

you know there will be some one in the east with them

172/140/158 :blink:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 26, 2005)

wider is definitely not always better.  i think 80mm is the top end of a good width under foot for in bounds in the east.  you really don't need any wider than that in bounds in the east.  out of bounds, 90mm really tops things out.  i can't imagine skiing any where in the east on 100+ under foot.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 26, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> wider is definitely not always better.  i think 80mm is the top end of a good width under foot for in bounds in the east.  you really don't need any wider than that in bounds in the east.  out of bounds, 90mm really tops things out.  i can't imagine skiing any where in the east on 100+ under foot.



you just jelious because you dont have a ski with a 140mm underfoot. :wink: 

i pretty much agree with you except i would bump the numbers up a lil.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 26, 2005)

i really think the 'bigger is better' trend is going to back fire.  i think the ski corps are pumping people up full of marketing BS.  granted, some people really do need bigger and it works for them.  but lately it seems like every joe is looking for 80+mm, a total waste in the east except on a powder or crud day.  you get above 80mm and you start having issues with bumps and great carving.  lots of GS skis are still in the 60s under foot and i would believe there is a good reason for that.  every ski purchase is a compromise, but unless you want an all powder board, bigger can eventually be not better for most skiers.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 26, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i really think the 'bigger is better' trend is going to back fire.  i think the ski corps are pumping people up full of marketing BS.  granted, some people really do need bigger and it works for them.  but lately it seems like every joe is looking for 80+mm, a total waste in the east except on a powder or crud day.  you get above 80mm and you start having issues with bumps and great carving.  lots of GS skis are still in the 60s under foot and i would believe there is a good reason for that.  every ski purchase is a compromise, but unless you want an all powder board, bigger can eventually be not better for most skiers.



ya, i get what your sayin.  Personally i think the perfect underfoot for an everyday eastern ski is about 75-80.  The skis i use every day are 104-76-95 which i think is about perfect for every condition besides deep snow.  I have pocket rockets but i only use them on days with good snow(I know how a ton of people dont like this ski but i think it is good ski because im light and im not good enough to over ski it)
Living out west i think is a different thing though, especially utah.  They actually need fat skis(90mm+)   At alta i was skiin on my lines with a 76mm in deep crud(2 ft) and i was just getting beatin up and shoved around, it just wasnt fun.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 28, 2005)

*...*

> 172/140/158

You da' man Austin.......  :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: ...*



			
				bigbog said:
			
		

> > 172/140/158
> 
> You da' man Austin.......  :lol:



imagine the looks you would get walking around with those things... i bet im too weak to even carry them :lol:

excellant for ponds skimming


----------



## awf170 (Feb 15, 2006)

bump...

updated and now with a pic...





and yes I know I am in utter denial to what side of the country I live on.


----------



## NYDrew (Feb 15, 2006)

These are my active skiis

Dynastar Omespeed 63's [157](yes...they are alive!!!!)

Atomic C-11 Rock Skiis[172]

Atomic Beta Tele 9 [170]

Boots: Lange Comp 120 M-F [307]

Boots: Alpina Purple Things for Pond Skimming [315]

Boots: Garmont Veloce Tele


----------



## NHpowderhound (Feb 16, 2006)

When you purchase a ski with a waist over 85mm for eastern use you need to have a mindset that those boards aren't going to be your everyday skis. I bought Pocket Rockets at 122-90-115 in a 165 w/a Fritschi binding for a special purpose and would never reccomend that setup to someone looking for an all mountain board. But there are a handfull of ski resorts in the east that justify the purchase of a fat ski due to terrain and snowfall. You just need to justify it as a skier to drop the dough and commit to skiing those areas.I wouldnt buy Rockets w/an AT binding and expect to get my moneys worth skiing it at Blue Hills or Yawgoo Valley(no offense, please dont send me hate PM's) I dont regret my purchase for a second but I have an opportunity to use them that others may not. 
After useing skis with a waist of 90mm I couldnt imagine needing anything much more than 100mm, forget 140mm! You'd have to straightline a 60 deree pitch for 500 meters just to get them to plane above the snow! Ok, i'll try it  :wink: .
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## mattchuck2 (Feb 16, 2006)

I got the K2 Apache Recons (78 waist, I think) for soft snow days, but I was surprised at how well they held on ice.  I'd ski them more often if I didn't like my Fischer RX8's so much (and if there was any freakin' snow this year)


----------



## awf170 (Feb 16, 2006)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> When you purchase a ski with a waist over 85mm for eastern use you need to have a mindset that those boards aren't going to be your everyday skis.



I did... But like I said there is something wrong with me.  Also another reason is that I don't ski in bad conditions, I mostly go skiing with my dad and he will not go unless there is fresh snow.  So out of 7 days this year with my dad I skied almost all deep crud and a good amount of untracked on 6 of those days.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 16, 2006)

> I did... But like I said there is something wrong with me.


i don't think it means there is something wrong with you; but you certainly don't have the right ski for anything less than half a foot of powder


----------

